# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena spiraaltje

## barbi

hallo,

sinds afgelopen donderdag heb ik een mirenaspiraaltje. Ik had er veel goede dingen over gelezen, heb nl jaren lopen klungelen met de menstruatie na de bevallingen van mijn 2 kinderen. Dit zou zo gezegd moeten helpen.

Het inbrengen deed inderdaad erg pijn en heb sinds donderdag dan ook al hevige buikpijn, waardoor ik eigenlijk niets kan doen, ondanks de paracetamols. Gisteren was ik er zelfs zo beroerd van dat ik bijna over mijn nek ging van de pijn. Nou heb ik wel gelezen dat het een aantal dagen kan duren voordat het allemaal gewend is, maar vraag me eigenlijk af of ik wel een goede beslissing heb genomen. Het huilen staat me nader dan het lachen momenteel. Ik zou graag weten of die pijn op de korte termijn over gaat anders laat ik dat ding er zo weer uithalen.

Overigens vloei ik wel weinig beetje druppelsgewijs en heb ook geen koorts.

Wie oh wie kan me er iets over vertellen?

Gr. babs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Babs,

Helaas kan ik je niet echt antwoord geven op je vraag. Het loopt bij iedere vrouw namelijk weer anders. De een heeft de eerste 2/3 weken last en krijgt nog een menstruatie afentoe. De ander heeft nergens last meer van en krijgt helemaal geen menstruatie...

Ik denk dat het handig is om even nog een weekje dit aan te kijken, als er dan nog geen verbetering inzit kun je altijd even terug naar de huisarts!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## barbi

hoi sylvia,

ben net terug van de vervangend huisarts het ging echt niet, moet om 14.00 uur in het ziekenhuis zijn voor een echo! Kijken of die goed op zijn plek zit, maar de ha denkt dat die niet goed zit, omdat de pijnstillers maar weinig helpen.

Ben benieuwd en als die niet goed zit komt er in ieder geval geen nieuwe meer in!

gr. babs

----------


## dotito

Ik heb vroeger zo'n mirena spiraaltje gehad helaas niet tevreden te pijnlijk.

----------


## barbi

inderdaad, voor mij een vervelende ervaring, hij is er nu uit en knap zienderogen op gelukkig. Blijkbaar niet geschikt voor iedere vrouw. Fijn voor alle vrouwen die er wel tevreden over zijn by the way.

Hij zat wel goed trouwens, maar gezien de klachten vonden ze het in het ziekenhuis ook beter dat die eruit zou gaan.

Bedankt voor de reacties.

----------


## Oki07

Bij een vriendin van mij zat hij fout. Ze heeft er een half jaar met pijn mee rondgelopen. Bij mijn moeder was hij kwijtgeraakt. Ik dacht; dit vertel ik je maar ff niet, maar hij is er nu toch uit. Gelukkig voel je je al beter nu!
Misschien is implanol wat? Ik heb daarover nagedacht, maar het duurt een poos voordat je zwanger kan worden als hij eruit is. Nu ben ik er al jaren van overtuigd dat ik geen kinderen wil, maar ik ben 34 en voor het geval de hormonen ineens toeslaan, wil ik nu geen implanol. Anders lijkt mij het een prima oplossing.

----------


## barbi

nooit van gehoord implanol. Mijn lichaam kon momenteel nu beter eerst tot rust komen, dus heb het advies gekregen 3 menstruaties af te wachten, daarna moet ik een afspraak maken mbt anticonceptie, dus zal ik het nog wel horen van de gynaecoloog. Voorlopig maar de ouderwetse rubbers gebruiken en dat vind ik momenteel wel even prettig.

Blij dat ik van die heftige pijn af ben. 

Ik heb 2 hele lieve gezonde kinderen en ik wil er sowieso geen 1 meer bij, heb een jongen en een meisje, dus wat wil je nog meer he? 

maar je weet inderdaad maar nooit wanneer de hormonen toeslaan wat betreft het krijgen van kinderen. Moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik liever een kind op de wereld zet dan dat ik ooit nog aan een spiraaltje begin. 

Bedankt voor de reactie. Zal eens even googelen wat de implanol betreft, je hebt mijn nieuwsgierigheid wel gewekt.

Gr.

----------


## Oki07

http://www.anticonceptie-online.nl/implanon.htm

----------


## tassie74

hai wat jij vertelde over het mirena spiraaltje herken ik, na 3 maanden begon dat bij mij en stonden bij mij ook meer de tranen in me ogen dan dat ik kon lachen van de buikpijn ,bleek toen ook nadat pijnstillers ook niet hielpen me lichaam m afkaatste.
was toch iets wat niet erin hoorde en ging me lichaam er zo op reageren hoorde er niet dus moest eruit.
eigenlijk heel normaal dat je lichaam zo reageert maar moet je ook maar weten.
is bij mij toen verwiiderd en ging daarna weer beter
ik moet m dus ook niet meer

gr tassie

----------


## barbi

tjee, ja dat zei de gynaecoloog ook. ben vanmorgen in een keer gaan vloeien en behoorlijk ook, heb uiteraard flinke buikpijn en slik de naxopren maar tegen de pijn. Zal wel de grote schoonmaak zijn, dus wacht het wel een paar dagen af, ik neem aan dat het vloeien wel zal afnemen. Heeft iemand dit ook zo ervaren nadat het spiraaltje verwijderd was? gewone menstruatie? Lijkt meer op het bloedverlies na een bevalling behalve dat je dan niet van die grote proppen verliest. Zo ik ben het hele gebeuren even helemaal zat.

Hopelijk zal het snel weer normaal zijn.

babs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Babs,

Lees je verhaal nu pas, je bent inmiddels gelukkig van de pijn af! Misschien is idd de implanol een optie voor je? Je zou ook even aan je gynaecoloog kunnen vragen om advies mbt een nieuwe vorm van anticonceptie!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## leonie30

hallo iedereen die een mirena spiraal wil zetten,

zelf was ik wel even zenuwachtig om het te laten zetten, ivm de vele verhalen op deze site. Wil graag mijn verhaal neerleggen om mensen ook andere kant te laten zien hoe het ook kan zijn en nuttige informatie te geven:

achtergrond:

vanaf mijn 12 e ben ik hevig ongesteld geweest[hevig bloedingen, tussenbloedingen, hoofdpijn, stemmingswisselingen, moe, flauwvallen, buikpijn, 1e dag van ongesteldheid lag ik in bed met een kruik]kwam er later wel achter door juist te bewegen dat het iets minder werd. vanaf mijn 15e gebruik ik al de pil microginon 30, in examenjaar microginino 50, want door spanningen meer tussenbloedingen. Had toen nog geen ervaring wat het met je kon doenen andere opties. pas 1 jaar geleden kwam ik erachter, ivm dat ik met mijn man zwanger wilde worden, dus moest stoppen met de pil, dat mijn humeur vrolijker werd, ondanks dat uiteraard mijn hevige ongesteldheid weer terug kwam met zelfs extreem misselijkheid op de eerste dag. werd wel ondanks de pil lang gebruikt te hebben al binnen 2,5 maand zwanger!!! super!! nu is er een klei wonder geboren en wilde geen pil meer, 

*advies van gynaecoloog was verschil van de pil en mirenaspiraal:* * de pil elke dag innemen spiraal kan 3 tot 5 jaar zitten [verschillend ivm waarom gebruik je het??]
* de pil remt je cycles af [ schijnmenstruatie wat je dus eigelijk krijgt]
en mirenaspiraal laat de culclus gewoon door gaan.
* de pil geeft hoge dosis hormonen per dag en mirena spiraal lage dosis[ nadeel met de pil is: een pil vergeten kan echt heel snel effect hebben: mirena hoef je niet vergeten zit lang in je lichaam en hoef je niet aan te denken]


*de mirenaspiraal:* *deze spiraal wordt gebruikt voor*: *
* vrouwen met versterkt menstrueel bloedverlies[kan namelijkk 80 % verminderen][ eerste periode is me verteld moet je lichaam natuurlijk wennen en krijg je lichaam namelijk meer hormonen binnen, geleidelijk gaat dit naar de goede LAGE hormonen dosis wat je binnen krijgt] 
*vrouwen met overgangsklachten[die oestrogene hormomonen gebruikt: ivm overmatig groei van baarmoederslijmvlies te voorkomen.
*anticonceptie ivm gewoon cycles doorgaat [de pil niet] kun je het eruit halen, vrijwel erg snel weer zwanger worden


mirena is eigenlijk ontwikkeld om de voordelen van de anticonceptiepil te combineren met de voordlen van spiraal. 
* mirena spiraal geeft 20 tot 60 x minder hormoon af dan de pil
* normale cycles gaat door
* niet elke dag innemen [ eraan denken hoeft dus niet meer]
* betrouwbaar ivm anticonceptie: per 1000 vrouwen die een jaar lang mirena hebben zijn er 2 zwanger geworden
* bloedverlies na 1 jaar al 75 % minder en 20% geen bloedverlies meer! [ je kunt het vergelijken met borstvoeding dat ook de baarmoederslijm,vl;ies in een rustfase brengt]

mirena spiraal en koper spiraal: 
* mirena: anticonceptie, hormoon afgeven, minder bloedverlies 

koper: anticonceptie, MEER bloedverlies [ maak misschien minder uit als je erg weinig gewend bent], geen hormonen

PAS OP: soa kun je natuurlijk wel krijgen en ben je niet door beschermd.
plaatsing van mirena:

geen bevalling gehad? zal dit gevoeliger kunnen zijn, je baarmoeder is nog vers, wel raad ik je aan om dan binnen 7 dagen bij 1e druppel van ongesteldheid te gaan, ivm dat je baarmoederhals iets meer open staat. het gevoel van pijn is krampen in onderbuik.

bevalling gehad?
mijn ervaring:
secondes werk, echt zo klaar, voelde geen pijn!! [was ook 7 weken ervoor bevallen en 6e dag ongesteldheid] alleen een beetje weeig gevoel in mijn onderbuik en beetje duizelig[ wel bloeding[ erg normaal hoor na de 1e dagen] nu heb ik hem nog maareen aantal dagen, dus tot nu toe kan ik nog niet meer vertellen, ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden als jullie dat willen???? hoe gaat het in zijn werk? eerst een onderzoek gedaan of het prima is om het te zetten op dat moment. Dan kan je de keuze maken bij je ervaren huiarts of gynaecoloog te zetten. zelf keuze in ziekenhuis gedaan ivm specialisten. 
eerst nog even een gesprekje , waarom wil je het zetten en weet je het zeker, na goed advies wordt hij gezet. je gaat op en stoel zitten [bevallingsstoel] en met een eendenbek wordt het even iets groter gemaakt zodat het iets zichtbaarder wordt voor ze, even wordt het schoongemaakt met een soort wattenstaaf van binnen om de zicht beter te hebben dan wordt er een instrument[ mirena inserter] in gebracht [ misschien 5 seconden] dan worden de draadjes afgekipt tot ong 3 cm afgeknipt. zelf kun je ze voelen. [trek er niet aan!!!, dit moet je allen maar laten doen door ziekenhuis,huisarts] 

ik hoop hier mensen wat meer duidelijkheid te krijgen voor beslissingen

als er mensne zijn die dit verhaal herkennen ,m aar niet nog niet weten of ze het willen doen, wil ik wel meer informatie geven voor jullie hoe ik de komende periode ga voelen met de mirena spiraal.

mvg leonie

----------


## linwhaa

haaai ik heb hem 2,5 week gehad alleen maar bloeden helse buikpijn weeen dus terug gegaan en ze hebben hem eruit gehaald hij zat verkeerd waarschijnlijk nu bloed ik als een rund hoop dat dat gauw over gaat kreeg ook gelijk pukkels en enorme jeuk op me hoofd en soms jeuk op me lichaam verschillende plekken ik hoef m niet meer dan maar rubbers

----------


## barbi

Hallo linwhaa,

Bij mij is hij er nu 2 weken uit, na 5 dagen helse pijn, bij mij zat die wel goed, maar mijn lichaam wilde het gewoon afstoten. Inderdaad dan maar rubbers, wij zijn er blij mee dat die er uit is.

Ik begon 2 dagen na verwijdering ook hevig te bloeden, dit heeft 3 dagen geduurd en toen stopte het er in een keer mee. Nu wacht ik op de menstruatie. Wanneer die moet komen geen idee. Aangezien de cyclus gewoon doorloopt, verwacht ik het deze week. We zullen zien.

Ben blij voor je dat je van die helse pijn af bent!

----------


## linwhaa

he barbi 
ja ik bloed nog steeds mag niet langer als een week duren zei de arts dus afwachten wat een bak ellende ik denk dat ie bij mij ook afstoote aangezien hij al in me baarmoedermond hing zoals ze kon zien ik hoef m niet meer haha dacht lekker ongesteld vrij te zijn heb nu wel zoveel gebloed en pijn gehad voor een jaar  :Wink:  en kan nog 100 euro dokke ook ervoor hoor er veel mensen over met slechte ervaring maar ook goeie ervarings helaas mocht het bij mij niet zo zijn  :Frown:

----------

